# New build -- keyboard doesn't work! Can't get into BIOS



## johndoe3344 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone know what to do?

I tried both a PS/2 keyboard and a USB keyboard, both plugged directly into the motherboard. THe computer doesn't recognize the keyboard (i.e. the button to enter BIOS doesn't work) and then later says that:

Keyboard/interface error.
No keyboard detected!
USB device over current status detected!!!

And it shuts off in 15 seconds.

I'm using an ASUS P5Q Pro motherboard, Antec 900 case. Are there special wires to connect before it recognizes a keyboard or something? Or is there something fried? Thanks a lot.


----------

